# Наше творчество > Авторские песни и совместные проекты >  Мои пробы

## Испанский ГалстоГ

стиль: поп баллада
формат: mp3 256
время: около 4 миннут

открыл старый проект пересвел в кубе 5-ом.. в ушах (основные моники ns ямаха) так что не ругайте сведение особо. просто как песня ))

RMS специально не накачивал как для CD записи. есть вариант с -9 RMS но сюда выложил некомпрессию, тк. более естесственно

сцилко:

http://sendfile.su/12806

----------


## Лев

> просто как песня


Порадовал - с удовольствием послушал. Хорошо звучит :Ok:

----------


## Aleksandr1

> стиль: поп баллада


Классно!  :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok: 
И Запись шикарная! :Aga:  :Pivo:

----------


## Орхидея

Здорово! :cool:

----------


## Испанский ГалстоГ

Согрей мне сердце

мп3 320 кбит 3,8 МБ
время 2 мин. демо стиль поп баллада


камрады что скажете, стоит продолжать.. как и чо .. какие советы будут


мож кто текст подскажет поинересней... или мелодию






согрей мне сердце 2.mp3

----------


## Лев

*Испанский ГалстоГ*,
 Ты, как всегда, скромничаешь... :Aga:  Текст и мелодия гармонируют - это главное. Аранж неплохой, может стоит со звукорежиссурой поработать - на кульминации голос слегка забивается...

----------


## Испанский ГалстоГ

чем забивается? у меня громко идет еще прибрать охота ...

----------


## Лев

> чем забивается? у меня громко идет еще прибрать охота ...


Тебе слышнее - я на мониторах и в ушах послушал... Точнее выразиться, надо добиться чтоб звуки не мешали друг другу и не были в куче.

----------


## Mazaykina

Классная песня, вернее кусочек, мне очень понравилась и тембр так приятно звучит. На счет технических замечаний- ничего не могу сказать, не компетентна.

----------


## Mazaykina

*Испанский ГалстоГ*,
Извини,  темы объединила. т.к. каждый желающий здесь открывает по одной.

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> Согрей мне сердце
> 
> мп3 320 кбит 3,8 МБ
> время 2 мин. демо стиль поп баллада
> 
> 
> камрады что скажете, стоит продолжать.. как и чо .. какие советы будут
> 
> 
> ...



Какая музыка! Исполнение! :Ok: 
Мне понравились! :Aga: 
Правда когда началась музыка, я себе представила, что голос исполнителя будет ниже. Кажется баритоном такое называют (немного хрипловатым.) Прошу прощения, не музыкант я.
Уж звиняйте, за мои фантазии.:rolleyes:

Спасибо и удачи! :flower:

----------


## Испанский ГалстоГ

Этась.. мон шер силь ву пле. Мы тута посоветовались и эта.  решили что народу надо? народу надо быть ближе к народу так штаа... народу не всякое там потрЕбится, не всякое, не надо вводить, так сказать в заблуждение и инсинуацию!! Так брякните, силь ву пле значить куда надо мне на нумерог скажите там как народ? (шутко от Амвросия Амбруазовича) 


короче попсятина по типу стрекоза лубви и ко. 

http://www.sendspace.com/file/025mjs (правда влегкую замшелой педерастией отдает)

и эта... штобы не абличили, так сказать во ибо так сказать привелегий типа вот под фирму клубняг, не нашенскый но дальше чем закончиться хз ))
http://www.sendspace.com/file/oaed98

----------


## Лев

*Испанский ГалстоГ*,
 Отлично спето, классный аранж!

----------


## Испанский ГалстоГ

спасибо... замшелостью передастией не сильНО?

нужен куплет второй или харош? народу нужно доступна

----------


## Лев

> спасибо... замшелостью передастией не сильНО?
> нужен куплет второй или харош? народу нужно доступна


Слегка напоминает "Модерн Токинг" - но ведь не хуже исполнено, дискутировать о близости народу не стоит. Лучший показатель - объём продаж дисков:smile:

----------


## Испанский ГалстоГ

> Лучший показатель - объём продаж дисков


ха ха ) ) издеваетесь ))

----------


## Лев

> издеваетесь ))


Раздеваю :Aga: :biggrin:

----------


## КП

Чтобы "приподнять" эту тему,а также и настроение выложу сегодняшнюю домашнюю запись моего сына:песенка-соцзаказ на возрождение С.Мавроди и его  МММ в Росии (см.новости ТВ)
http://multi-up.com/411364
Мелодия и гы-ы-ы текст его.....

----------


## Лев

Клёво соцзаказ исполнен :Yahoo:

----------


## КП

Там коллективное творчество.За сегодня сделана,за несколько часов записана-а то актуальность быстро пройдет.Для "Комеди-клаб" на ТВ предназначена.Сейчас клип делается.

----------

